# Meyer and Jeep CJ3A



## reasondog (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello;
Just bought what I believe is a Meyer 6 foot plow(only numbers I can find are on the motor mez 7001).He had it on an M38 so I think it should work.The motor/pump appear to fit nice.But cannot figure out the frame brackets for the blade.Does anyone still have the install instructions or know where I can get them.
Thanks
Pete


----------

